# wanna leave my job and go back to my country



## shantu_jenny (Jun 6, 2015)

Ive been employed here in sharjah in a company from the past two weeks. after cummin down i realised that the post offered to me was not the same...and im not satisfied with the job.. i wanna leave this country and go back. but i havent finished my medical yet and the only visa i am having is the pink sheet named " employment".. neither it has any expiry mentioned on it nor do i have any visa stamped on my passport xcpt the entry sstampin... how can i go bak home..????
cant officially resign n go coz my employer will make me squeal by ,akin me pay all d expenses fr d visa as well as d air ticket...

wat shud i do?? plz help...need to go bak home soon.....:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you still have your passport and have not been through the visa start process (medical, finger prints etc.) then you are normally free to leave the country.
If you have a return air ticket - then just use it.
Employers are not actually allowed to charge their staff for employment expenses.
Cheers
Steve
P.S. Please don't use text speak on the forum (it is against the rules) - just use explain English, it is much easier to read.


----------



## shantu_jenny (Jun 6, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you still have your passport and have not been through the visa start process (medical, finger prints etc.) then you are normally free to leave the country.
> If you have a return air ticket - then just use it.
> Employers are not actually allowed to charge their staff for employment expenses.
> ...


thanks steve for your earnest reply

but i had recently enquired about the same with the pro of a known company in dubai...he told me that unless my visa is stamped i wont be able to leave the country coz the officials will stop me at the immigration. the will require the company to cancel the visa process before i leave without stamping the visa on my pasport.... plz helpppp with a genuine answer coz if i try any thing like what youve said and be busted then ill have to pay a really bad price.. HELPPPP!!!


----------



## shantu_jenny (Jun 6, 2015)

sorry for using text speak. i'm kind of used to . wont repeat it
sorry
thanks anyway


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Why don't you contact the Ministry of Labour and ask? If you google for them, they have telephone numbers, physical addresses, and email IDs mentioned (if I were you, I would not send emails though)


----------



## shantu_jenny (Jun 6, 2015)

they are unresponsive to my calls


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shantu_jenny said:


> they are unresponsive to my calls


Look, I doubt that anyone here can give you the right answer. 

If you have time, go to the MOL office in SHarjah Ministry of Labour

You can also write to this column Topic: On your side - The National

Also, employers cannot ask you to pay for your expenses for visa and flights etc. - that would be illegal unless you have agreed to reimbursing them when you signed a contract with your employer.


----------



## avoiee (Jun 4, 2015)

wonder what made you to do so after 2 weeks


----------

